# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Basic HIV Blood Test Question

## bama07

Im in the military and have a basic HIV blood test coming up. I know the military steroid test policy. I was just concerned with if the test would show any indication of use if I was on oral winstrol . I dont know if they could see something abnormal and investigate further. 

Thanks in advance for all the help!

----------


## yannick35

> Im in the military and have a basic HIV blood test coming up. I know the military steroid test policy. I was just concerned with if the test would show any indication of use if I was on oral winstrol . I dont know if they could see something abnormal and investigate further. 
> 
> Thanks in advance for all the help!


I got tested for HIV back in 2003 they check for the virus in the blood and CD4 count, so i really think you are fine concerning your oral steroids . Usually a high red blood cell count points out to steroid usage, HIV test does not have that

----------


## Kk570h

You should be good bama if they're not looking for it they won't find it ;

----------


## gymbud

Generally speaking HIV tests won't include any sorts of blood counts.. If you are truly only doing an HIV test.. it is either ELISA, Western blot or RT-PCR based.. and none of those would show anything other than whether or not virus is present.

----------


## John Andrew

I watch my doctor here do an HIV test. Its 30 seconds and shows nothing else, you are positive or negative! I would not worry. John

----------

